# five pointed star box



## gumper48

Hello, I have lurked for many moons and learned a lot on Lumberjocks.
Now I've come upon a request from our youngest daughter who is an LEO
and she wants a five pointed star box made. So I did some searches and got some angles and wasted some wood and am still scratching my head…I'll confess thst math is not my best suite. 
I would like the box to be 6" from tip to tip using 3/8 thick stock, 4" tall.
the angles I've tried using are 72 deg for tips and 108 for valleys. The 72 for the tips seem to be about right but the 108 just ain't right for a five tip star.
Could someone give me the right angles.
I'm running a unisaw (tuned) with an Incra Miter 1000SE.

Thanks for any advise.
keith


----------



## madts

For the valley you need 54 deg. if you are cutting a miter. butt joint it would be 108 deg.


----------



## KnickKnack

Perhaps this will shed some light…?


----------



## Finn

I have made scroll saw boxes in the shape of a star and I just cut the whole thing out of a solid piece of wood. No angles to measure. I only made one because although mine was eight inches across, because of the shape there was almost no usable space on the inside of it. I suggest you draw your star to scale , including 3/8" walls and see how little space is available. I would make it ten inches across.


----------



## gumper48

Thanks for the input









fellas…after some more head scratching I figured out that I was reading the wrong scale for the 54 deg cut..got it dialed in and it fits together. 
Jim you are right …it would be way too big a box building it this way to have any storage inside.


----------



## RichardDePetris

Are you doing a stage setup for Motley Crue?


----------

